# Chelates



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone understand the chelates for the various types of fertilizers? I am mainly referring to iron. On James planted tank website he refers to the various chelates used:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/traces.htm

Does anyone know if the chelates is just for the iron or all the metals? If it is just for iron, anyone know if the other anions are sulfate or chloride?

I ask as I am trying to find a more stable chelate for the iron. When using a UV sterilizer I think the iron is getting zapped. Water turns cloudy for 16 hours or so then clears up. I have read a bit on the subject and am wondering if prepping various traces with different ligand sources I can avoid the cloudy water and have the benefits of the UV sterilizer.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I just learned that the UV light generates singlet oxygen which easily reacts with the iron in the water column. Iron (III) oxide is formed. I guess I am going to have to start dosing micros in the roots if I want to use a UV sterilizer.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Using a UV with any sort of chelated agent will break the bonds and dump the ion into solution a lot faster. Have you considered putting the UV on a timer and dosing while it's off?


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah- I am looking for a weekly electronic timer that will turn on 12 or 24 hours before my weekly water change.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Using a UV with any sort of chelated agent will break the bonds and dump the ion into solution a lot faster. Have you considered putting the UV on a timer and dosing while it's off?


Interesting. I had wondered about that.


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

I tested FE with UV on and off.

With UV on i dosed FE upto .5 
By the next day FE was testing at 0.
I did this test for a week straight dosing as soon as lights came on with same results.

With UV off and raising FE to .5
By the next day i was able to test FE somewhere between .25 and .5
Week straight dosing everyother day i was able to hold FE between .25 and .5

I now dose FE when lights turn on. I have my UV set to turn off when lights turn on. Im currently looking into an auto doser for FE. 

Testing was done with Aquavitro Propel.


----------



## Mac120 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Does anyone know if the chelates is just for the iron or all the metals?


The problem by using non chelated metals is that they "could" precipitated more quickly and/or are simply higher toxic (like for example copper - if it is chelated, it is 100x less toxic)
So yes, I would at last use a chelator for Mn, Zn, Cu.

About iron it is something different, chelates like Fe-EDTA are still stable around PH6. if you use Fe-Gluconate, Fe-Citrate - this stuff will precipitated even more quickly. So it works best to use different chelates, some parts weak (citric, NTA, EDTA) and quick releasing iron and some parts stronger (HEDDTA, DTPA, EDDHA) and slower releasing.



> With UV on i dosed FE upto .5 By the next day FE was testing at 0.
> Testing was done with Aquavitro Propel.


If Aquavitro Propel contains Ferrous Gluconate .... I would say it is a really normal thing that such iron stuff precipitated pretty quickly - even if there is NO Uv sterilizer .


----------

